
Ask HN: How to get deeper into cryptocurrencies - calpas
Hello world, i´ve a quick question. I own some bitcoin crumbs (not even a half one haha). One Ether and some IOTAs worth 50 dollar. What should I do to get more into cryptocurrencies.What is your strategie to invest&#x2F;make money with cryptocurrencies.
======
hatsunearu
Making money with cryptocurrency is similar to stock. I'd check out
/r/ethtrader and similar subreddits.

When you say "deeper" most people will assume you mean the technical stuff.
Try making some dapps on ethereum.

